# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  [ آموزش ] نحوه دانلود غیر مستقیم بروزرسانی API های Android SDK

## #root#

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

سلام

1- پیشنهاد میشه به مسیر زیر برید و در صورت وجود هر گونه فایلی اونها رو پاک کنید.
C:\Users\YOUR_USERNAME\.android\cache

2- به هر روشی که میتونید IP تونو تغییر بدید تا گوگل گول بخوره  :لبخند گشاده!:  ، بعد به محل نصب SDK برید و SDK Manager.exe رو باز کنید و تا اتمام بررسی بروزرسانی صبر کنید.



برای من فقط موردی که میبینید جدید هستش بقیه مواردم بروز بودن.

3- حالا گزینه هایی که میخواهید بروز بشن رو انتخاب و دکمه Install رو بزنید تا پنجره زیر باز بشه ، در سمت چپ یکی از چیزها! رو انتخاب کنید و مطابق تصویر قسمت هایلایت شده رو کپی کنید.



4 - حالا برید به مسیری که تو قدم اول نوشته شده ، یه سری فایل مثل تصویر زیر میبینید.



5- ما باید اسم فایل گزینه ای رو که برای بروزرسانی انتخاب کردیم از این فایلها بیرون بکشیم ، اولویت با فایلهایی هست که بیشترین حجم رو دارن ، اونها رو با یه ویرایشگر متنی مثل Notepad++ باز میکنیم ، و قسمتی رو که در مرحله قدم سوم کپی کرده بودیم در این فایل باز شده جستجو میکنیم ، اگر موردی پیدا نشد به سراغ فایل بزرگ بعدی برید.



6- همونطور که تو تصویر بالا میبینید جستجوی ما یک نتیجه داشت ، و بالای همون (بعضی اوقات پایین) خط اسم فایل بروزرسانی رو میبینید که به رنگ زرد مشخص کردم ، اسم فایل رو به به آدرس زیر اضافه میکنید.

اسم فایل : usb_driver_r09-windows.zip
مسیر : http://dl.google.com/android/repository/
نتیجه >>>
لینک مستقیم دانلود فایل : http://dl.google.com/android/repository/usb_driver_r09-windows.zip

7- خب با این لینک مستقیم میتونید فایل مورد نظر رو با Download Manager ها دانلود کنید البته با توجه به قدم دوم که گفتم ، چون ممکنه سرعت بدین صورت کم باشه میتونید از سایتهایی که قابلیت mirror upload دارن استفاده کنید (برخی از سایتهای ایرانی این قابلیت رو دارن) و بدون نیاز به تغییر ip با نهایت سرعت ممکن بروزرسانی رو دانلود کنید.

8- بعد از دانلود فایل بروزرسانی باید اونو در جای مناسبش extract کنید ، برای اینکه بدونید جای مناسبش کجاست باید فایل zip رو باز کنید و ببینید محتویاتش چه پوشه ها و فایلهایی هستند ، و با یافتن همون پوشه ها و فایلها در مسیر SDK نصب شدتون اونها رو در همونجا extract کنید.





خسته نباشید (خیلی طاقت فرسا بود!) ، کار تموم شد ، مزیت این روش اینه که هر جور که دانلود کنید و وسط کار دانلود قطع بشه میتونید از همونجا بعدا ادامه دانلود رو انجام بدید.


موفق باشید ، هزینه  :لبخند گشاده!:  : یک صلوت برای سلامتی خودتون بفرستید.

----------


## smemamian

از این آدرس  استفاده کنید*:*




> *http://dl-ssl.google.com/android/repository/*

----------


## mostafanfs

دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنماییت
فقط هیچکدام از دو لینکی که شما و دوست بعدی داده کار نمیکنه
من اسم فایلم رو با همین روش شما پیدا کردم ولی وقتی ادرس دانلود رو میسازم (اضافه کردن اسم فایل به انتهای ادر معرفی شده) صفحه ارور میاد. 
آدرس دیگه ای هم پیدا نکردم. به نظرتون گوگل این روش رو مسدود کرده ؟

----------


## mostafanfs

البته این روش هم خیلی فایده ای نداره چون دانلود هم که میکنی معلوم نیست کجا باید Extract بشه
هر کدومشون یه جای خاصی باید Extract بشه و جای ثابتی نداره

----------


## #root#

> دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنماییت
> فقط هیچکدام از دو لینکی که شما و دوست بعدی داده کار نمیکنه
> من اسم فایلم رو با همین روش شما پیدا کردم ولی وقتی ادرس دانلود رو میسازم (اضافه کردن اسم فایل به انتهای ادر معرفی شده) صفحه ارور میاد. 
> آدرس دیگه ای هم پیدا نکردم. به نظرتون گوگل این روش رو مسدود کرده ؟


هنوز هم من با این روش دانلود میکنم | آخرین بار چند روز پیش بود | به نظرم شما دقت لازم رو در طی مراحل نکردین 



> البته این روش هم خیلی فایده ای نداره چون دانلود هم که میکنی معلوم نیست کجا باید Extract بشه
> هر کدومشون یه جای خاصی باید Extract بشه و جای ثابتی نداره


توی بند 8 گفتم این مورد رو ، بی فایده بودنش هم بسته به کسی که به آموزش عمل میکنه داره نه خود آموزش :|

----------


## dasssnj

این را هم اضافه کنید که وقتی IP را تغییر دادیم باید در تنظیمات sdk مون Ip جدید را وارد کنیم.

----------


## mostafanfs

> هنوز هم من با این روش دانلود میکنم | آخرین بار چند روز پیش بود | به نظرم شما دقت لازم رو در طی مراحل نکردین 
> 
> 
> توی بند 8 گفتم این مورد رو ، بی فایده بودنش هم بسته به کسی که به آموزش عمل میکنه داره نه خود آموزش :|


نه دوست عزیز زیادی هم دقت کردم! 
برای پکیج های مختلف آدرس هاشون ابتداشون فرق میکنه
یه سایت چینی بود همه پکیج ها رو لینکشون رو گذاشته بود. اونجا هم میتونید ببینید که آدرس ها متفاوتند:
http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=V7Be...-cYtNJ7JhKF04i

به هر حال من جسارت نکردم و نگفتم آموزش شما بی فایده هستش. اتفاقا خیلی کارتون خوب بوده که همچین مسیری رو پیدا کرده اید. حالا نمیدونم چرا سوء تفاوت شد براتون!
به هر حال همچنان این SDK Manager ما رو صاف کرده با این مشکلات دانلود پکیج هاش

----------


## mehdio

سلام میشه واضح تر توضیح بدین من یک نرم افزار برای مخفی کردن آی پی نصب کردم ولی باز هم این ارور را داد از کجا می تونم فایل های آماده اش را دانلود کنم

----------


## saghar2010

با سلام

ممنون ، این تاپیک برای من بسیار مفید بود ، چون سرعت اینترنت من ، بسیار پایین است و دانلود از طریق SDK هم بدلیل سرعت پایین ،Time out  میداد و قابلیت Resume نیز نداشت... 

چند تا تجربه کوچک هم حین استفاده از این روش کسب کردم ،که بابت تشکر از نویسنده ، خواستم با شما عزیزان به اشتراک بگذارم :

در صورت تمایل از این سایت آپلود می توانید استفاده کنید :

http://mirrors.neusoft.edu.cn/android/repository/


در صورت تمایل به دانلود مستقیم از سایت گوگل ، بعضی آدرسها کمی تغییر می کند ، مثلا ابتدای سیستم ایمیجها باید 

https://dl.google.com/android/reposi...s-img/android/

آدرس فوق را جایگزین آدرس ذکر شده در پست اول قرار داد .

با سپاس

----------


## metallica1375

با سلام . عکس هاتون لود نمیشه. ممنون

----------


## AMIR.Dibaie

سلام دوستان
آموزشتون خیلی خیلی عالی بود واقعاً کارمو راه انداخت ولی خب باید دقت کنی!
واقعاً خسته نباشید.
اون دوستانی هم که کارشون راه نیافتاده اگه خواستن میتونن به تلگرام من پیام بدن و اسم اون فایلی که میخوان رو بگن من آدرس آخرین .rev بهشون میدم (یوزر تلگرامم : amir_dibaie)...مرسی خدانگهدار :بوس:

----------

